# DannyBoy's 10g Nano Adventure!



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Started 28/4/05

My tank will be a 10g nano reef, probably with some pretty easy corals, under 2x40w PC lighting. Right now, I am just starting the cycle. The inhabitants will probably be a Firefish, a Clown and a Goby.

Here are some pics I took a couple days ago:

Just after adding sand







:










After it settled, and sponge filters removed extra sand:










With LR and LS added:










There we go! Only pic I have of the setup until the batteries charge. Right now, there are 5 large peices of LR, and Play Sand mixed with white Live sand. The light is a 5600k lamp, so it's not very bright. Ordering PC's soon I believe 

Check tommorow for more pics!

--Dan


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Update: 05/05/05

Ordered 2x40w PC lighting today. Will be here Friday or Monday.

--Dan


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

sweet keep on filling us in


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

you are on your way can't wait to see it with fish and inverts


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Check here for more detailed updates:

http://dannyboy17.proboards40.com/index.cgi

--Dan


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

in a 10g reef, you can have at the very very most, two small fish. that means like a firefish and the goby or clown and goby.


----------



## xoshagsox (Mar 9, 2004)

make sure that you keep your top covered. Firefish are jumpers.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2005)

http://dannyboy17.proboards40.com/index.cg...&num=1115403939

Check that out.

Im tihnkin a pair of Clowns and a Goby or Blenny.

BTW, on the site listed above, I could really use some of your guys help, as you can see on there, I have a TON of questions! Im hopin some of you guys will join and answer a few for me!

Cheers.

--Dan


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Here's some updated shots I took tonight, under the different levels of lighting:









































































Sorry, Im so excited, and I just cant hide it....Im about to lose control, and I think I like it!

--Dan


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Here's some updated shots I took tonight, under the different levels of lighting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin really good man. i love these things when people post their progress. keep it up.

J-Rod


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

I don't know if you've heard of this site or not but it has some really good info specializing in nano reefs.

click here


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Jebus said:


> I don't know if you've heard of this site or not but it has some really good info specializing in nano reefs.
> 
> click here
> [snapback]1022581[/snapback]​


Ya I prefer Reef Central and New Sea Order though. Thanks for the suggestion though!

And thanks smokinbubbles!

--Dan


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

looking good, what kind of goby?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i would say geta jawfish. thoes little things are funny to watch and they just sit there in one of the corneres in the aquarium just watching you. seem pretty people friendly and can live in a 10 gallon.

J-Rod


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

your live rock looks phenominal. that little nano will be great once you get some fish in there.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

Thanks









--Dan


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

badass


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

Tonights Update (5/15/05):

Ammo: 0.20
Nitrites: 0.20
Nitrates: 10.00
pH: 8.3
Temp: 76dF

(My cycle is messed!)

I added another peice of LR, then switched up my set up a bit. I wanted to maximize flow, while still providing the fish with a space to swim. I also tried to hide most of my equipment behind that ledge I made. Do you guys like it?



























































































Do you like?

--Dan


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Looking awsome, keep us updated


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

lookin damn good man.

J-Rod


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

Think I should add more Live Rock?

Also, how much do Blue Legged Hermits incease Bio load? I've got 4 in there now, and I want to get 6 more tommorow. They are trying to get rid of them at the LFS I am goin to, so they are on a big time sale.

10 BLH in a 10g tank?

--Dan


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ya i would get a few more small pieces (1lb or 2lb's), it woudln't hurt









And ya a few more blue hermits would hurt either, its up to you. Id prolly do it though!

Mauls~


----------



## Leo10988 (Feb 8, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Tonights Update (5/15/05):
> 
> Ammo: 0.20
> Nitrites: 0.20
> ...


same here But my nitrites are up and nitrates are down


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Leo10988 said:


> same here But my nitrites are up and nitrates are down
> [snapback]1028967[/snapback]​


thats becasue they haven't broken down more in the nitrogen cycle. the nitrite will breakdown into nitrate thus lowering your nitrite and raisin your nitrate.

J-Rod


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Tonights Update (5/15/05):
> 
> Ammo: 0.20
> Nitrites: 0.20
> ...


your cycled isnt "messed", the tank was never cycled in the first place, by adding the live rock you iniated the cycle, it will be a few weeks before you should even consider adding fish, esp. if you keep adding LR. wait until you finish adding all of your LR before you add fish because your tank will continue to cycle..


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Tonights Update (5/15/05):
> ...


Apparently its goin through a mini cycle, and will do so everytime I add more Live Rock.

I was almost done too, had my nitrites spiked and everything









--Dan


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

well even though you are cycling and sick of waiting it's still looking really good and progressing rather fast. good idea on the ledge to hide your equipment.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

Tonights Results:

Ammo: 0.00
Nitrites: 0.00
Nitrates: <10.00
pH: 8.4
Temp: 74dF

IM SO EXCITED!

Finally, my tank has cycled! 3+ weeks, and it was worth it. As an extra bonus, I caught my Crown Conch, and put in in a net, hanging in the water.

Tommorow, Im goin to bring the Conch back, and am picking up some snails, and maybe a Shrimp!

Wahooo!

--Dan


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Tonights Results:
> 
> Ammo: 0.00
> Nitrites: 0.00
> ...


well dannyboy17........ if you know whats good for ya............ you will pick up a queen trigger as well







. that's only if u would like to be a complete badass though, you would want to be a complete badass, wouldn't you dannyboy17?









J-Rod


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

Maaaaybe, when I set up my 100g FOWLR. Not in my 10g though :laugh:

--Dan


----------



## Leo10988 (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice job danny. Anything growing out of the live rock yet?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

Leo10988 said:


> Nice job danny. Anything growing out of the live rock yet?
> [snapback]1032113[/snapback]​


Algae







Got some great coralline growth. In a few days Im goin top pick up a few softies. And Im goin to get a pair of Clownfish and another Cleaner Shrimp down the line (Have one now, bought it today)


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

My newly aquired Cleaner Shrimp!










--Dan


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

looks good get a product called purple up it works great for coraline algea I.E. purple algea the good stuff


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

in the picture with your new shrimp you can really see some beautiful coraline algae on that rock. great growth.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

What eats this:



















?

--Dan


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> What eats this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


embler crab (sp like crazy)









J-Rod


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

good luck with that algae. hair algae. once you get it, hard to get rid of. there have been some instances where people have it for year + and have tried everything, and others just throw in snails and its gone.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

dont get an emerald crab, they like all (or should i say most) crabs are not reef safe and will eat your soon to be soft corals like candy.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

illnino said:


> dont get an emerald crab, they like all (or should i say most) crabs are not reef safe and will eat your soon to be soft corals like candy.
> [snapback]1035872[/snapback]​


oh, i forgot that he was doin a reef, yeah nevermind. well im not to good on the reef topic so yeah im guessin snails as well?

J-Rod


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

Got my pair of Perc Clowns! They are acclimatizing!










--Dan


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that's cool. i would advise that you get a clean up crew, such as little algae hermits and a bunch of turbo snails. they'll gobble that up. a lawnmower blenny would work to but i wouldn't put anymore fish in that 10gallon.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

Genin said:


> that's cool. i would advise that you get a clean up crew, such as little algae hermits and a bunch of turbo snails. they'll gobble that up. a lawnmower blenny would work to but i wouldn't put anymore fish in that 10gallon.
> [snapback]1039235[/snapback]​


Ive got a clean up crew, but none of the hair algae eaters









Turbo snails will eat it? Maybe I'll have to get a few 

--Dan


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2005)

Some pics of my newest tankmates! Two True Percs. I also re-arranged my Live Rock so that I could hide my equipment again! Do you see the massive powerhead and heater?

Im goin to add a few pieces of small LR on the right side, another cave. I really like the new set up, lots of prime real estate for corals  And there are a lot more caves than you can tell from the pic, all the rock came together perfectly!

What do you think?














































--Dan


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

god i love it dannyboy! nice job man







.

J-Rod


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> god i love it dannyboy! nice job man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks J-Rod!

--Dan


----------



## Leo10988 (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice I can't wait to get mine


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

danny do you have any scarlet leg hermits in there?

id throw four or five in there to work on the hair algea, git rid of that and the coraline will be able to spread more and it will look great..


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> danny do you have any scarlet leg hermits in there?
> 
> id throw four or five in there to work on the hair algea, git rid of that and the coraline will be able to spread more and it will look great..
> [snapback]1040268[/snapback]​


Really?

I was told those would eat snails!

Also, people said the only way to get rid of it is to scrub it off







My Clowns like to rip at it though









--Dan


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > danny do you have any scarlet leg hermits in there?
> ...


hmm ive never hear of them eating snails, maybe were not thinking of the same hermits, the ones im talking about are like the size of a peanut M&M and just crawl around the rock eating algea.. scrubbing it off can be pretty difficult since it gets in all the pores of the rock and will grow back if it isnt comletely removed, it is hard to completely remove it but if you can get it under control you should be fine..


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2005)

Im thinking of Red Legged Hermits, so I guess they arent the same! I will definitely look for some scarlets!

--Dan


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

the top three crabs on this page 

anyone of those top three should be good, i was refering to the one inthe top middle but ive also herd the blue tip ones are good too


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2005)

Thanks a lot man. Im really excited about the "varocious appetite for hair algae".

--Dan


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

the clowns and tank look great! how is your on going battle with the ever overpowering hair algae going? any updated pics of progress?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

I will get some pics soon. The Clowns are mowing the stuff down! I think the skimmer is also helping.

I decided not to go with crabs, they are more of a band-aid solution, and they will sometimes eat snails for thier shells (I love my dopey Astreas







)

--Dan


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i never knew clowns were so into algae. i mean i know they pick and nip at it on occassion but i never thought they'd be able to take down big patches of hair algae. they must be bloated







.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

Looking good mate, a lot more exciting this marine lark in my opinion. The shrimps and stuff are as much if not more interesting IMO. I can#t believe the difference in my Shrimps! They have shed around 4 times and the antennae are now all around 3 inch long. Making the things appear huge!

If you want to keep on top of that algae manually keep it trimmed. The cleanup crew will not do any damage to the long strands. I have a long battle with green hair algae but I am now the winning side. Not to say its gone but is much easier to keep on top of.

Give us some tech specs matey. What skimmer flow etc.. you running. Could be interested in a nano setup in future myself!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

Mellor44 said:


> Looking good mate, a lot more exciting this marine lark in my opinion. The shrimps and stuff are as much if not more interesting IMO. I can#t believe the difference in my Shrimps! They have shed around 4 times and the antennae are now all around 3 inch long. Making the things appear huge!
> 
> If you want to keep on top of that algae manually keep it trimmed. The cleanup crew will not do any damage to the long strands. I have a long battle with green hair algae but I am now the winning side. Not to say its gone but is much easier to keep on top of.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I personally think the inverts are just as cool as the fish when it comes to Marine.

I have about 1x turnover, which will be going up once I get my small powerhead (better to have flow from two or more sources, instead of one jet stream).

I am running a SeaClone100, which pulls out lots of skimmate during the day, when I have it on full, but not as much at night (too noisey to run on full, damn venturi!)

Its 10g, 80w of PC lighting. Keep it around 80dF. 8.3 pH (thanks to LR and salt mix).

I hope to keep another Cleaner, tons of Zoa's (I love them!) and some LPS (Large Polyped Stonys).

Anything else?

Lots more about my tank, and tons of pics, here: --> New Sea Order










--Dan


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

Winning the war against Hair Algae...

Before:










Heres what I've done to battle my hair algae:

1. I set up my SeaClone skimmer. Since Ive tweaked it to my liking, it has been sucking out "slime", in the liquid colours of black and green.

2. Scraping the rocks, physically. I used a small plastic tub, some tubing, and a toothbrush. I but the tub on the floor with a towel underneath, then siphoned about 3g of water from the main tank. I think took each rock out, 1 by 1, and cleaned them as thoroughly as I possibly could. The water was a dark green by the end! You basically pull the rock out, clean it, then throw it back in. Do not leave the rocks out to dry, or it will kill the bacteria, and will mini-cycle your tank.










After:










Im quite pleased with thew results. Its only been about 4 hours since I finished, and there is already purple coralline growth spreading!

This entire process took about 20 mins.

--Dan


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nice. although i highly doubt that youre seeing a spread in coraline in only 4 hours... i hope you were kidding when you said that.

this may just be a temporary fix, how much do you feed, do you use ro/di water?? how long are your lights on a day??


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very cool Dan, but as illnino said you need to figure out what is causing it. the skimmer helps but what is causing your algae blooms? how are the phosphates and nitrates in your tank? are you running any phosban?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

illnino said:


> nice. although i highly doubt that youre seeing a spread in coraline in only 4 hours... i hope you were kidding when you said that.
> 
> this may just be a temporary fix, how much do you feed, do you use ro/di water?? how long are your lights on a day??
> [snapback]1046819[/snapback]​


Hehe. It was all hidden under the algae, so it "spread" as I pulled the algae off.

Im not sure what it is. Right now Im using pre-mixed SW (from local reefer) so that may be the problem.

We will se in a month after I;ve switched to my RO/DI.

--Dan


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

grab a ro/di unit off of ebay, you can get one for under $100 shipped.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

you bought a unit Dan?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

Nope.

No DI/RO unit yet for me.

--Dan


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

Do you guys like my new sigs







They are "clickable"!

--Dan


----------



## Leo10988 (Feb 8, 2005)

I like them But the Aquaholics one shows 1/2 of it


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2005)

Here comes a Cleaner Shrimp, to clean off my hand for me!










Uh oh...The Clown is getting interested:










Ahh! Im getting double teamed!










The Clowns (Nemo and Jesus) are not happy! Jesus actually bit my finger a few times! I think I was in thier breeding territory:










Enjoy!

--Dan


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nice!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

where did you get the lights?


----------



## Phenek (Mar 22, 2005)

your tank rocks !! it's amazing !!!!















I did not imagine that it was possible to make such a beautiful saltwater tank with only 10 g !


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> where did you get the lights?
> [snapback]1053560[/snapback]​


Hmm, BigAlsOnline Canada actually, but I wouldnt reccomend them (a little pricey, although my product is amazing)



Phenek said:


> your tank rocks !! it's amazing !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Thanks! I like it too, although I've been fighting algae for the last couple weeks (like all reefers do at the start of thier new tanks).

More pics of my tank here.

--Dan


----------

